# Simple Victoria annoying water tank mod



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Very basic but has improved the annoyance of refilling the under kitchen cabinet recessed water tank on the Victoria. A simple folding silicon funnel, with the bottom cut to slightly smaller than the hole diameter in the tank. Easy to fill up without touching the tank and simple to see when to stop.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Good idea 😎


----------

